# Post one sentence that describes your book



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

*Post only one sentence describing your book...*

Chaos Mortalitus
Mark S. LaMaster

This battle will find you, regardless of avenue.


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

Bodies washed ashore but never identified, who were they?


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

A murder by beheading sends Alice Harte, reluctant real estate broker for thugs, running into the arms of Nigel Channing, a charming British con man.


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

"I Zombie I" - The apocalypse gets personal.

"Gothica" - Dare you dance in the dark?

"A Blade Away" - A killer obsessed with erasing mistakes made by nature.

"Shero" - Transgendered super hero fights crime...in heels.


----------



## LRGiles (Apr 28, 2010)

LIVE AGAIN - True love never dies...if you don't let it.


----------



## JeanieL47 (Oct 20, 2010)

All I want is fifteen minutes to myself


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Can a feisty female cop, bring a hardened criminal to justice before he kills her daughter?

Mel


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DAEMON
A special ops team quietly hunts an ancient creature that is stalking Las Vegas.

http://www.amazon.com/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1282491929&sr=1-1


----------



## SUZEPARIS (Mar 8, 2010)

2011 RABBIT YEAR 100,000 WORDS IS A YEAR'S WORTH OF HOROSCOPES FOR ALL 24 NEW ASTROLOGY™ SIGNS
2011 NEW ASTROLOGY(TM) RABBIT YEAR HOROSCOPES
2011 NEW ASTROLOGY(TM) RABBIT YEAR HOROSCOPES


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

If you were told to jump off of a bridge would you?


----------



## bobdev (Dec 7, 2010)

Santa Steps Out - How can Santa Claus, discovering through his lusts that he used to be Pan in another life, maintain his generosity of spirit and his innocence against the machinations of the Tooth Fairy and her henchman, the Easter Bunny?

Santa Claus Conquers the Homophobes - Can Santa and his stepdaughter Wendy not only save one young boy from eventual teen suicide, but also eradicate the scourge that is homophobia from the world entire? 

Slaughterhouse High - In a world where one couple is routinely slaughtered at the senior prom as a rite of passage, what panic ensues when the unknown slasher starts exceeding his legal kill limit in the locked-down school building?

A Flight of Storks and Angels - When guardian angels in a small town suddenly become visible and audible to everyone, will the result be utter chaos or world salvation?


----------



## Jacqueline T Lynch (Dec 29, 2010)

Party like it's 1904!


----------



## S.J. Harris (Feb 10, 2011)

Bloody.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

A beautiful engineer fights to protect her savant brother from becoming a military pawn. BORROWED TIME .99 cents


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ariana's Pride - Follow Ariana on her dark and dangerous journey to a destiny she couldn't have foreseen.

Catherine and the Captain - Tied to the royal family by blood and by birth, can Catherine escape the destiny of a king?

Listen To Your Heart - Will Lena choose the man who offers her security in the world she knows or the man who went through hell for her?

Of Love and War - John v. Julie; who will win this battle of the sexes?

Only In My Dreams - After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sweet Savage Charity - Charity buried her husband in the morning and by nightfall she was told whom she would marry, but she has other ideas.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Immortalis Carpe Noctem - Becoming a vampire is easy; living with the condition, that's the hard part.

Hunters & Prey - Friends don't let friends become vampires.

Karma & Melodies - Can two people be fated to love, or will their differences destroy them?

Halloween fantasies - At the Halloween Fantasy Ball, Sasha's fantasy will come true, but will she get more than she bargained for?

House of Immortal Pleasures - With a few shots of liquid courage, a pat on the ***, and a donated gold card, Daphne is unwillingly sent into fantasy room 123 to meet her creature of the night, Connor.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Choose your own zombie apocalypse!


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Hit List: Suspense with a twist of insanity and a side order of romance.


----------



## sandynight (Sep 26, 2010)

Alaska commits the crime of aiding and abetting an escaped convict - her brother


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

The Usurper - A concerted effort is made to bring down the US once and for all.

Shattered Earth - Meteor threatens Earth, people leave, aliens interfere in Earth history, retribution by Earth follows, and an intergalactic force kicks those aliens' butts.

Out of Time - A scientists discovers time is fluid; past, present, and future all exist at once.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Searching for Meredith Love
A woman living a quietly miserable existence suddenly learns what happiness could be, but a secret from her past could ruin everything.  

99 cents


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

The Truth About Dating
When a funny, but introverted woman embarks on a quest to find a man, humorous and heartbreaking events redirect her to a different path in life.

99 cents!


----------



## cinstress (Jan 11, 2011)

There's A Pig in the Campground?


----------



## R. H. Watson (Feb 2, 2011)

Girls get to play with swords, boys don't.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Sylvianna:  Sometimes there are no right choices.  

Gosh, that's vague isn't it.  This is a great challenge.


----------



## Plagarma (Jan 8, 2011)

A story of passion, dedication and one girls fight to save God's creatures

Girl in a Web, coming to Kindle in early March


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Seven will come for it; seven will fight for it; only one can possess it.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Death Rhythm*: Sometimes family secrets are best left buried deep.

*Northwoods Deep*: Two sisters take a canoe ride over the river and through the woods straight into terror.

*Snow Burn*: Two teenage boys stranded in a blizzard save a man's life, only to discover he's an escaped convict who will stop at nothing to keep from going back to prison.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

Wounded Earth
Mary Anna Evans

A stalker named Babykiller manipulates environmental executive Larabeth McLeod by threatening the daughter she has never met...but maybe he's chosen the wrong woman to play his twisted game.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

Deadworld:  The fabric of existence itself unravels as creatures from another realm invade our world, leading to a global apocalyptic event.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Totally addictive.
http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14


----------



## jmbarlog (Feb 14, 2011)

Windows to the Soul

College is a time of unbridled discovery, but some things were never meant to be disturbed....










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBRITG/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## cherylktardif (Apr 21, 2010)

*DIVINE INTERVENTION* is CSI meets MEDIUM meets GHOST WHISPERER!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

*Heirs of Mars*: "The dream that was Mars has become a nightmare for the children born there."

*The Burning Sky*: "A nation on the brink of war turns to an unlikely savior: an electrician who just wants to go home to her family."


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

The Yaakmen of Tyrie:

A heroic tale of perseverance, bravery, loss, betrayal, and redemption


----------



## vanejohn (Feb 15, 2011)

Sacrifices In The Name of Love: Two teens will learn there are consequences for their actions that sometimes require painful sacrifices to be made under the guise of love,


----------



## Lever1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nick Jensen must stop an assassination while outnumbered, unarmed and on the run...FINAL VECTOR...http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MMEDU0


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

"An ADD-afflicted love letter to my wife and children, to chocolate, to my dog, to the rituals of daily life, and a harmless means of venting about things that aren't really worth venting about in front of people within striking distance."


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

I can already tell there is some major talent on kindleboards, well done people

Mark S. LaMaster @ ChaosMortalitus.com


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Will Jessica stop the Madness and Murder, or will it stop her?


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

The Mercenary's Price - Being a national treasure wouldn't be such a curse if she only knew she could trust him.


----------



## heavycat (Feb 14, 2011)

LadyStar: The Dreamspeaker
W. Scott

The Story of the Greatest Fighting Team of Teenage Girls Ever Assembled!


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Laughs, sex and a talking statue of a gargoyle--Oh My!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson (Mar 15, 2010)

_All seven books are priced at $0.99._

*Naked Frame* - "A private detective strips naked to find the man who framed her for murder."

*Sweet Ginger Poison* - "The owner of a bakery turns amateur sleuth when a man drops dead after eating one of her cakes."

*Bicycle Shop Murde*r - "A man teams up with a mysterious woman to solve a murder in his small town, only to be targeted by a cocky young hit man."

*Hideaway Hospital Murders* - "A woman discovers a secret hospital ward buried underneath a doctor's home, but none of the patients are alive."

*Illusion of Luck* - "After a delusional mystery writer kidnaps a bride on her wedding night, the husband begins a desperate search to find her."

*Fly the Rain* - "A wild all-girl rock band has a killer sound&#8230;and a killer lead singer."

*Classical Revenge* - "A short story collection filled with thrills, chills, twists, and laughs."


----------



## JROCK (Feb 17, 2011)

A post-apocalyptic, time traveling, character-centric, dinosaur riding, scifi adventure.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## DeAngelo (Mar 14, 2011)

When the Angels cry, nothing else matters.


----------



## ChrisPhilbrook (Jan 18, 2011)

www.adriansundeaddiary.com

With the world dying around him, one man attempts to chronicle humanity's salvation.


----------



## FastPop (Dec 22, 2010)

One word: succinct.


----------



## vanejohn (Feb 15, 2011)

file:///Users/vanessajohnson/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Originals/2009/Vanessa%20Pics/SacrificesInNameOfLove.jpg *Sacrifices In The Name of Love...*
Two teens + Different Races = Painful consequences that require tough sacrifices under the guise of love...


----------



## Angela Henry (Mar 26, 2011)

_*Schooled In Lies*_ - High school reunions can be murder.

_*The Paris Secret*_ - Some secrets should remain buried.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's my 1-liner/140-word summary from Twitter:

*The Necromancer's Apprentice:* Having fallen victim to a family tragedy, a young woman is saved by and apprentices under a necromancer with a hidden agenda.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a funny, irreverent, true piece of little reported history.


----------



## Marc Vun Kannon (Mar 6, 2011)

Chasing His Own Tale - Six men, one room, and a door that goes WHAM! a lot.
Steampunk Santa - dragging Santa's workshop into the 19th century, one sleigh at a time!
Ex Libris - Time and technology have shifted the balance again, making creatures of lore and legend virtually unstoppable.
Bite Deep - Lo, unto the vampires this day a savior is...well, not _born, _ exactly.


----------



## Marc Vun Kannon (Mar 6, 2011)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> *Heirs of Mars*: "The dream that was Mars has become a nightmare for the children born there."
> 
> *The Burning Sky*: "A nation on the brink of war turns to an unlikely savior: an electrician who just wants to go home to her family."


I liked the line from the product description for Burning Sky: "Even death is different here."


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

A comic tragedy of ancient troubles and truths.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40980.0.html


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Just found this review, I'd forgotten about:  “The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year.” Publishers Weekly.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Danger and romance on the rugged coast of Maine. WIDOW'S TALE .99 cents


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

*We are the Monsters:* The Dead know all the good hangouts.

*The Bottom Feeders: *Fourteen Twilight-Zone-esque stories hammered through a Franz Kafka lens.


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

A tabloid reporter uncovers the scandalous adventures of a reclusive celebrity only to be murdered before publishing them.


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

There was an 8th dwarf named Creepy that nobody knew about.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

A mischievous moon makes lovers of total strangers.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

Everyone pays a price.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS * - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy.

*STOMPIN' ON STETSONS * - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers.

*BUCKLES ME BABY * - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us.

*MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL   * - What every writer needs to rein in and reign over their creative kingdoms.


----------



## dsgn93 (Mar 28, 2011)

7 minute reads: quick and straight to the point

http://www.amazon.com/Minute-Read-Verison-Reads-ebook/dp/B004SUP418/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301348729&sr=1-2-spell

Check it out Now


----------



## bettyc (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd say they were usual eroticromances, but my reviewers say dark but irresistible.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

"Ballistic"

When a homegrown terrorist group takes over a missile silo in Wyoming, it's up to an Air Force sergeant and a female psychiatrist to prevent Armageddon.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

_Healer's Fate_ - Newly mated, Corliss and Liam save two sick children while dealing with pack challenges and a power hungry sorcerer.


----------



## David Gurevich (Mar 16, 2011)

Actionable ways to improve your life for $0.99.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

Open your heart, touch the music, live the dream.


----------



## M.Eddie Mc (Mar 10, 2011)

Some things should stay lost.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Michael Redford died on his seventeenth birthday – the night Eddie picked him up off the street, shot him full of heroin and assaulted him.


----------



## M.Eddie Mc (Mar 10, 2011)

(Deb,

Why did your sentence have to come right after mine?  I did no such thing, never even met the guy!

Eddie)


----------



## justin hempson-jones (Mar 27, 2011)

One confused Westerner's life in the morass of New China


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Alone in California after a wildfire, fourteen year old Marisol must find a way back to Tijuana to celebrate El Dia de los Muertos in honor of her murdered father.


----------



## chriswimpress (Mar 22, 2011)

Terrorism comes of age

http://www.amazon.com/Joe-is-Online-ebook/dp/B004R9QSMO/


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

The Cries Of Vampira is the most original & controversial Vampire/Werewolf saga in decades. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRTF1M


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

Payback: Sometimes sex is more enjoyable when you settle a score.


----------



## Chris L (Mar 28, 2011)

Scary, page turner.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Line: "Bob Mayer crafted a military thriller in tradition of Grisham's THE FIRM." Publishers Weekly http://amzn.to/fWJydT


----------



## jmbarlog (Feb 14, 2011)

An ultra-secret CIA counterterrorist team must eliminate a deadly terrorist before his next strike.

Only 99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/Necessary-Measures-ebook/dp/B003X4KW76/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1301504904&sr=8-7


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Unwilling to be a pawn in the Admiral's dangerous game, Ian must find a way to escape and protect a girl he sees himself with in the future.


----------



## stepartdesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

Trouble Down South and Other Stories take the reader on a journey to the past through a collection of short stories of flawed humanness, social injustice, and redemption, and even humor.


----------



## Allan R. Wallace (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hacker School*: Your life is a burning match. Light a fire.

*The cyberhug.me trilogy*: A discontinuous progression toward recovering inalienable human rights.


**hacktivist**: The cyberhug.me trilogy starts with a lone hackster in cyberbattle.
*Complicit Simplicity*: As cyberwars extend beyond the ability of lone hackers, a hacktivism team forms to fight for human rights.
*Abacus Brief*: On a beautiful Pacific Island hacktivism becomes a community project, seeking liberation from modern pirates.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

The generational curse of Domestic Abuse will stop only when held up to the light of Revelation!


----------



## Robert Smart author (Mar 28, 2011)

Is the boy possessed or are the exorcists mad?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004U6BHP2/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_alp_6Q3Knb051PR8Y


----------



## Jacqueline T Lynch (Dec 29, 2010)

"Beside the Still Waters" -- A girl's coming of age during the Great Depression while her town is being systematically dismantled around her.

http://www.amazon.com/Beside-the-Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B004SY9NRK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1300734769&sr=1-1


----------



## 40977 (Mar 31, 2011)

Everything I learned by working at a lit agency, in 400 terms.

http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Dictionary-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004UGM73I/


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BORROWED TIME - A beautiful engineer fights to prevent her savant brother from becoming a military pawn. - 99 cents


----------



## DanHolloway (Sep 22, 2009)

Like a Hannibal Lecter novel set in Oxford University.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Company-of-Fellows-ebook/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1 (£0.70)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Company-of-Fellows-ebook/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3 ($0.99)


----------



## Lisa Hinsley (Jan 11, 2010)

For The Ultimate Choice: In a world crippled by overpopulation, Cassie gives birth without the proper permissions and is sentenced to die.


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan (Mar 25, 2011)

One day, the meanest man in town is found murdered and nobody wants Joe to investigate.


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

Her rage will either be a strong ally or a vicious enemy while she is lost in a wild land among lurking dangers.  


Interesting challenge.  Thanks.


----------



## ellin (Mar 25, 2011)

Children, and parents, too, will clap along with the cat, dog, bird, cow, pig, and all the other animals at the farm as the farmer introduces the children to the happy animals.

Elling G. Wood
Bow Wow, Meow!

Children's Picture Book


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm (Mar 3, 2011)

(Nice thread!)
_
*The Mirrors of Fate: Out of the Past*_

A high school student finds herself drawn into a mysterious cross-dimensional web of fate when she meets a stranger tied to a sin of the past.

US Kindle Link http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QGYCE4
List of all outlets (including new for NOOK) http://www.cindilee.com/buy_the_book_3.html


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Seb Kirby - Take No More



Love is a deadly art.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Decades:  Her husband cheated on her.

Love and Money:  They were sisters — and strangers — until murder brought them face to face.

Husbands and Lovers:  Spanning the years stretching from the sullen Seventies to the exuberant Eighties,  Husbands and Lovers was a NYT bestseller, a selection of the Literary Guild and Book-of-the Month Club and sold over a million copies in 19 languages.

The Last Romantics:  Destiny brought them together but would fate—and the tides of history—keep them apart?


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

A new one

GENERATIONS: When giant ants attack, only a dragon can help.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

​
As the chasm between the mega-rich and the rest of America widens, The Neocon Conspiracy provides a chilling look at what the future may hold.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Twenty-Five Years Ago Today - What do you do when Pandora's Box is a coffin of buried secrets?

Sink or Swim - How do you change the channel when reality TV turns to murder?


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Kara Nightingale dies in a freak accident, and wakes up in a strange new world with a new career as a guardian angel.


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

For an Up and Coming Book: Dust Finders: 


An elder of a wandering tribe must determine what is most important to carry with him in the desert: valuables, food and water, shelter, traditions, the memory of how his son lost his hand.    


Again, a very difficult but very amusing challenge.


----------



## Mindings (Mar 4, 2011)

The Elfin Child: A human child, an elfin child, chaos, enlightenment, wonder and enchantment.
The Bookworm: Crazy poetry from a crazy poet for crazy children.
Another Time, Another Place: Myth and magic mixed with emotions in muliple genres of poetry.
Inverkirsty Castle: A tale of the unexpected.


----------



## SUZEPARIS (Mar 8, 2010)

THIS IS THE ONLY BOOK THAT REVEALS ALL ABOUT YOUR NEW ASTROLOGY SIGN. 
The New Astrology: A Unique Synthesis of the World's Two Great Astrological Systems: The Chinese and Western


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

TREACHERY:

Men betray, but woman are treacherous.


----------



## jadenskye (Apr 28, 2011)

Heavenly honeymoon in Barbados suddenly turns to hell, when groom disappears while surfing.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Outrageous Fortunes -- Flying cars, jetpacks, robots, intelligent dinosaurs, laser guns, space elevators, and an innocent man trying to get back home... what's not to love?


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

The Path of the Sword - A young man harbours a secret deep in his soul unknown even to him that threatens to topple a kingdom.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

A retired master thief is forced to help solve bizarre murders in a vast fantasy city where the killer may not even be human.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Christian university student Holly Idaho thinks her friendship dramas are pretty normal, until a real-life, hungry demon comes after her.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

The Father's Child - John Truman wants a simple life with his friends, unfortunately, the New Dawn wants him.


----------



## Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta (Mar 26, 2011)

Ignacio Gimenez
La Senda del Crimen
Detective´s story in spanish: Beatifull killer called La Araña is waiting for you. If you dare...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A Kingdom's Cost -- James Douglas fights dirty for Scotland's freedom.


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

Super Zero: When a personal assistant to a superhero is given a magic crystal to protect, she learns her life's in danger--and possibly from the sexy superhero assigned to protect her.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Perceptional Threshold, based on Evangelical Theology takes a science fiction perspective on demon possession going where the Exorcist and Rites darned not go.


----------



## Audry Fryer (Feb 18, 2011)

Two best friends, two opposite lives ... both are green  with envy


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Impeding Justice - Can The Unicorn succeed where Guy Fawkes failed?

Final Justice - He's back!


----------



## pentalpha (Apr 9, 2011)

Comedy Crime featuring femmes fatale, corrupt cops and 
useless crooks - all chasing after a stash of Nazi gold.

_The Bumble's End by Jimmy Bain_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nine raunchy stories to get you hot under the collar.

_The Stiletto Heel and Other Stories by Barbie Scott_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

The First Ghost Town -They were lost, before the west was won.

The First Ghost Town


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

Aching for Marvin - The last thing you need when you're trying to seduce your husband is a helping hand from your mother-in-law.


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

(ON THE ROPES)

A social worker who moonlights in pro boxing sets out to right some wrongs committed on the vulnerable of his caseload and in the meantime uncovers a terrorist plot...


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Breakdown-- A man searches for lost friendship and love in a post-pandemic, post-technological-breakdown society.


----------



## brianspringer13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Highway to Vengeance:

Ex-Navy SEAL goes to war with a drug cartel to avenge his wife's murder and becomes embroiled in a covert operation to stop a WMD from crossing under the border.


----------



## brianspringer13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Blood Money:

Vigilante-for-hire breaks a female biologist out of a government safehouse in order to keep her cure for AIDS from getting squashed.


----------



## John Booth (May 1, 2011)

Being the most powerful 18 year old in the universe doesn't really help with girls.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Against Her Fading Hour -- Three heart-wrenching stories, told from women's perspectives, about the absurd anxieties in life.

The Betrayal of Times of Peace and Prosperity -- As Andy nears commencement, he realizes he may have already hit all the high points in his life.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Three complete, well-reviewed Mick Callahan thrillers in one ebook bundle for just $4.99

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Bconvis (Nov 27, 2010)

A brutal, heart-wrenching ghost story unlike anything you've read before; you'll never look at your dog the same.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SHNS0K


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

The Reckoning: Sometimes revenge isn't sweet...it's dangerous.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Pale Queen's Courtyard - When a priest's daughter finds herself exiled and hunted across a conquered land, her guardian and her pursuer learn that memories, unlike temples, are not so easily torn down.


----------



## vidhya.t (Apr 16, 2010)

Story Of the Seasons - Have you ever wondered why the seasons change?


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Wouldn't Last Forever -- Two powerful short stories about strange grief, unending hope, and the dogs of our lives.


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

Marvellous Hairy -- A surrealistic novelist volunteers for scientific experiments and is slowly turned into a monkey by an unscrupulous biotech company; his friends try to set things right.


----------



## sabrinasumsion (Jun 19, 2010)

What you need to know about publishing a book. -Produce, Publish, Publicize
Will Jane do too much to save a friend with a big secret? -Energy: Plain Jane (in final edits)


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

This is an interesting thread. One sentence that describes my book.

Five Days Notice - Desperation forces friends into enemies, lovers into deceivers. The flesh of the weak is food for the strong.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Feral Heat - Bisexual sexy male werewolves - 'nuff said.


----------



## Daniel Powell (Aug 6, 2009)

Fourteen excursions into the realm of the uncanny.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Two creepy tales from a world where things are not quite right.


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

Drinna: A young girl must confront a dangerous wasteland by herself, with only her parents' teachings and her own discretion to guide her.  

The Dust Finders: They carry many things into the desert; their tents and water and food, and one man carries the heavy burden of guilt for having failed to keep his son from danger.


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

The Demon is in the Details

I am so going to kick your demon butt!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I just came up with a new one....


A psychic young man realizes he’s made a horrible mistake when he gets his first taste of war.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Atmcbom said:


> *Post only one sentence describing your book...*
> 
> Chaos Mortalitus
> Mark S. LaMaster
> ...


A slice of life, taken out of real people.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Rubies and Other Gems – the Novel. 

Seeking relief from her unhappy family life, a woman travels back in time only to discover she may have put her future happiness at risk.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

_Outrageous Fortunes_: There are walls between the worlds... meet the man who made a DOOR.


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

AI Rebellion : What Happens when Artificial Intelligences start having their own agendas?

Cuentos:  Ten Creepy Little Tales to make you reconsider darkness.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

_The Vital Principle_ - Did the spiritualist kill her host during a seance or was she just a convenient scapegoat for the real murderer?


----------



## Harmonious (Mar 4, 2011)

50 year old widow back on the dating scene 

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

Stephanie Zia


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

*SMOKE ON THE WATER* - A sheriff tracks a psychopath targeting members of a retired mariner's family.

*FIRE FLICKS* - A reporter furthers his budding career as a crime scene photographer by filming new construction being set ablaze by his older brother, who has a dark secret of his own. [Sequel to SMOKE]

*SERIAL QUILLER* - A crime writer embarks on a killing spree to help sustain her best-seller status.

Sharon Austin


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

The Amadeus Net: In 2028, Mozart is alive, in love, and living in the first sentient city -- luckily nobody knows, but how long can it stay that way.


----------



## jmanasu (Aug 4, 2011)

Thirty-two murders across three states and no one knows....until now.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Evolvement -- A college student faces a supernatural battle on a bridge; a man sees the dark side of humanity after his car breaks down; a writer obsesses over a fictional woman, sometimes forgetting about real life; a strange cat reveals much about a young couple; an elderly man experiences new loves and losses ... watch these characters evolve!


----------



## Andrew Davis (Aug 5, 2011)

*God Bless Mr. Devil* is the powerful and uplifting story of Satan's struggle to defend himself against an eight-year-old girl, who believes that praying for the Devil will stop all the bad things that are happening in the world.


----------



## DarleneGardner (Aug 6, 2011)

The Misconception – The sperm donor she hired has gone AWOL, so who's the man in her bed?

Snoops in the City – What's an amateur PI to do when she falls for the man's she's investigating?

Bait & Switch – After switching places with his identical twin to catch a criminal, Mitch is the one who's hooked – on his brother's girl!


----------



## Alex MacLean (Jul 6, 2011)

A troubled detective tries one last time to redeem himself when he pursues a killer who seems to have a penchant for human body parts.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

Confident Life - A practical guide for anyone wanting to increase their self confidence in all aspects of their lives.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

A vampire conceals her true nature when a rock star makes her feel alive again.


----------



## Andrew Davis (Aug 5, 2011)

_*Hard Road Home*_ is the heart-warming story of Jessie Cain, world-class motorcycle drag racing champion, and his attempted comeback to racing stardom after a high-speed explosion at the Nationals leaves him paralyzed from the waist down.


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

Drinna: The story of a young girl surviving in the deadly Sea of Grass where she must confront monsters, deadly plants, tribes of hostile hunters, and even her own rage.  

The Dust Finders: A man wrestles with the guilt of not being the best father, while at the same time navigating the dangerous waters of being a husband; meanwhile, the tribe he travels with through the East Terrilia Wastes comes across deadly treasures.  

The Afterknight: A mobster has sent out a commission for thieves to bring him relics from a distant land, and one of the criminals trying to pawn stolen goods brings the mobster a story about being damned to go along his ill-gotten wares.


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

'Sherlock Holmes and the Zombie Affair' - Sherlock Holmes investigates reports of a zombie.

'Stone Song' - Ty and Jen look for ways to counter a sinister mind control technology and find answers in unexpected places.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

A catcher in the Rye for Asia.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

EMOTIONAL WAVES - Danger and romance aboard a Caribbean cruise.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

*Cold Faith and Zombies:* Paul and Sophia's love runs deep, but when walkers hit the streets of Des Moines, their love will have to run a whole lot faster.

*First Zombie:* When no one believes you, what will you do?

*Second Zombie:* She's never been alone like this before, but if Miranda stops to grieve now, she and her mom will be the next to fall and get back up.


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

With you in my heart - A journey of love and self-discovery. 

Full Circle - Will they live together inspite of her?


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

*A Haunting Affair*
Haunted great camp with cold case seeks psychic who hates cops to work hand in hand with ex-cop amidst creepy setting rife with ghosts, a ruthless killer and a rising bodycount - room and board included, free use of facilities at your own risk, must be ill-prepared to fall hopelessly in love.

*Immortal Protector *  
Yes, the universe is out to get you and it sent the lone biker of the apocalypse (who happens to be immortal) to do the job, only he's got the hots for you, so maybe....just maybe...you'll survive the demons, zombies, warewolves and black magicians out to get you before the ancient power you accidentally absorbed destroys the mortal world.

*Immortal Illusions *  
You can do it in a train, on the roof when it rains, with an elf who everyone thinks is insane, who took some false blame, who totes a magic sword and has no shame, and you can do it with the bike or the car, where ever you are, facing vampires zombies Templar druids and knights, with sex and magic and awesome kick ass sword fights.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

*Fantastic Realms:*
Heroes never die . . .

*Future Destinies:*
Uncommon threads of future possibility . . .


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow! You guys are soo creative!

Here's mine:

_*The Oracle*_:

An accidental journey to a world far in the future because of 17 year old Marina's grandpa's psycho cat pretty much makes her day not only the worst, but wins the title of most bizarre day ever.

_*Black & White*_:

Legal beagle Jillian Kendal's legal knowledge and survival skills are put to the test when she starts a new job and stumbles upon a "Get Jillian" conspiracy theory (think rendezvous between the Canuck version of John Grisham and Gemma Halliday).

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

*The Brubury Tales:* The Canterbury Tales...with security guards.

*Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories:* 12 short stories...99 cents.


----------



## Douglas Dorow (Jun 21, 2011)

The Federal Reserve has never been robbed.


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

A rollicking romp through the halls of academia

http://www.amazon.com/The-Famous-Union-ebook/dp/product-description/B005FZMVB6/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

"You will feel and look better." - How to be an attractive man


----------



## dltanner99 (Sep 9, 2010)

The Shroud: A college professor unravels the mystery of the Shroud of Turin, unveiling a conspiracy 500 years in the making...


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Chaos Mortalitus: Revelations - Book 2 - Coming October/November 2011

Upon these fields of battle, turn your eyes from the malice bore of this conflict...


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Stolen Justice: A woman out for justice at any cost blackmails a team of art thieves led by an ex-Marine into stealing a Van Gogh from a dangerous money launderer.

Stolen Justice was just selected as a Top Pick for August from The Romance Reviews and is currently priced at 99 cents.


----------



## rusty87d (Aug 8, 2011)

After best friend is murdered and girlfriend kidnapped, Tom finds out things can still get worse.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

SALE: Vampire. Never used.


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

Emergency Laughter-It wasn't funny when it happened, but it is now!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a new one, and I know exactly what I want to say.

Recall! Return of the IRR]http://www.amazon.com/Recall-Return-IRR-ebook/dp/B005GYICRI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313251656&sr=1-1#_]Recall! Return of the IRR

Picture "Dirty Dozen" times ten thousand.


----------



## Josh Kilen (Aug 10, 2011)

[click on one of the links below]

Captivating stories that allow parents to spend some quality time with their kids; just 5-10 minutes will create memories that they will remember for a lifetime.


----------



## SethStedman (Jul 22, 2011)

Sarcina and the Shadows
By Seth Stedman

If your life is a dream what happens when you wake up?


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

Minnesota Nice and if Michelle Bachmann can do it, you might want to read this eh?


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Murder Beyond Words:
When a literary agent in Brooklyn is murdered, her neighbor, an aspiring writer, investigates the crime.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I have eight books, but here goes one sentence to shape and bind them all: the hero grows up in a place which is a real life version of the Dukes of Hazzard and Texas Chainsaw Massacre combined, and wields his car as an extension of his mind and will, by which to make his way; 18 years later an unusual mugging releases a cascade of startling memories of a wholly separate journey across time and space during those earlier days, for which there can be no explanation without delving deep into the mysterious memories themselves.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

The Boyne passage mounds in Eire are older than the Pyramids and Stonehenge--why were these great mounds abandoned at around 2200 BCE?


----------



## SteveDW (Aug 15, 2011)

*Hired Guns*

They're not looking for trouble, they advertise for it.


----------



## Lever1 (Aug 8, 2010)

How far would you go to rescue your kidnapped child, when it was your fault she's gone?


----------



## ElizaKnight (May 18, 2011)

Can you find love with the enemy or are you doomed to wish each other dead? ~ _A Lady's Charade _

When trying to choose between two handsome rakes, fate lies in his kiss... ~ _A Gentleman's Kiss_

Sexy kilt-wearing Highlanders and fiesty heroines traveling through time. ~ _The Highland Jewel Series_


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

The Lost King: Resistance.  The Battle of Hasting is over: the Battle for England is about to begin.
Wasteland: Book 2 in the Lost King Series.  Victory, betrayal and revenge.
Mr Toad's Wedding.  Mr Toad loses his heart to Natalia Natterjack and his friends almost lose their will to live.
For King and Country.  The White Feather was their weapon of shame.
Nuggets.  Fast fiction for those few moments.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

An 'ice in your bones' thriller.


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

This is for my latest release, Deadly Currents, the first book in my Rocky Mountain Outdoor Adventures mystery series:

When whitewater river ranger Mandy Tanner rescues a man who fell out of a raft on the upper Arkansas River in Colorado and he dies on the river bank, she feels driven to find out what—or who—killed him.


----------



## CarlRay (Jul 20, 2011)

Thrill-seeking aquarium fish using bombs and lasers.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The Inner Child bursts out laughing at the world, its hypocrisy, its stupid and dishonest politicians, its ethnic stereotypes, its myths, from James Bond to Genesis (starring Lucy Fur and the Holy G), and liberally uses the Forbidden F-word in two of the book's fifteen chapters: I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP by Richard Crasta, available at Kindle, Nook, Itunes, and Smashwords:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053GBUYG
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64273
Nook: http://bit.ly/jazP3W


----------



## mlouisalocke (May 14, 2010)

A young widow, who makes her living as a clairvoyant in 1879 San Francisco, goes undercover as a domestic servant to solve the mysterious death of a friend and client in _Maids of Misfortune_.


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

Gone Bad - Brit Grit noir meets kitchen sink drama - except the kitchen sink is blocked with fast food, cheap blow, lager and blood. 

Convictions - a pulse pounding thriller with its feet on the ground and its big heart peeking out from under its ragged, bloody sleeve.


----------



## Martin King (Aug 20, 2011)

The next 'big thing'.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

An Incan princess travels to Alexandria to avenge the death of her husband, while a Moroccan inventor learns how to free enslaved souls from an Egyptian goddess.


----------



## Darby (Aug 13, 2011)

CarlRay said:


> Thrill-seeking aquarium fish using bombs and lasers.


Love this.

The Book of Elizabeth: Queen Elizabeth I is transplanted to an alternate world where our history never happened; she proceeds to write the Bible.


----------



## Steve Robinson (Aug 14, 2011)

In the Blood (A genealogical crime mystery).

An American family historian travels to England and tries against the odds to unlock a dark secret that's locked in the past.


----------



## James Lorenz (Jul 29, 2011)

Volume One of an eight volume set on American History written by my late father.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

"El color de la maldad" - Spanish Edition

Better than I set my novel, I leave the commentary of the writer Jorge Magano about this police thriller.

"Armando Rodera plunges us into a labyrinth of crime and smart nightmares. The good thriller fans will find a morbid pleasure to get lost in its pages."


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

Unidentified, unknown, their existence untraceable, who were they?


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Fresh Eire -- a new spin on Ireland's earliest myths.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

_Confessions of a Liberal Lover_: Sex, Laughs and Politics, Oh My!


----------



## Benjamin A. (Oct 1, 2011)

Rift of Askrah Book 1: Fracture

Many different lives merge into one as a long lasting peace breaks at the turning of the age.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

A thrilling plunge into the world of a killer, woven around a theme of second chances.


----------



## S.A. Reid (Oct 3, 2011)

SOMETHING DIFFERENT:  Unhappy repressed man is redeemed by the power of smoking hot rent boy sex.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2011)

Diary of a Zombie:

Morpheus, Prince in the zombie world, wishes to communicate with the mortal world and to give you a vision into his lifestyle and plans.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Problems associated with enormous fame led John Lennon to deep and angry disillusionment and the original McCartney to his death -- and his his look-alike replacement to the edge of sanity.


----------



## Dave Dutton (Sep 23, 2011)

The Book of Famous Oddballs. Weird, strange, bizarre true facts about well-known people.


----------



## davidestesbooks (Nov 4, 2011)

An evolutionary twist on the age old battle between angels, demons, and humans--and gargoyles, too!


----------



## ffvp (Oct 12, 2011)

Children's and YA readers looking for a historical fiction series to "grow up with," try Benny and the Bank Robber and the brand new sequel Benny and the Bank Robber 2: Doctor Dad.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Serendipity House. 

A runaway bride and the PI hired to find her get more than they bargained for at a rundown country inn filled with senior citizens.


----------



## meren (Nov 4, 2011)

Can one man stop the ancient evil beneath the Egyptian desert sands from reincarnating ?


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

*Two Shadows*:

From the darkness of a six by eight foot cell in solitary confinement to the top of the highest peak in the Western Hemisphere, this is the captivating true story of one man's struggle to recover from a troubled past.


----------



## James Lorenz (Jul 29, 2011)

*My Father's America - Volume Two - The Colonies*

The second in a series of books on American history written by my late father focusing on the formation of the original 13 colonies.


----------



## Vegasgyrl007 (May 11, 2011)

Death Wish: Book I (The Vamp Saga)

Vampires rule the world and want nothing more than human subjugation.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I WILL NOT GO THE F**K TO SLEEP

A collection of politically incorrect humor and satire, a send-up of pretensions, prejudices, and politicians, of Daddies and Indians, Americans and Hollywood, gurus and Genesis, and a raw true story of pubertal disaster: the most intelligent and crazy laughter that you could buy with $2.99.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Nobody asked Harry to play, the CIA and MI6 just did it.

Playing Harry
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

He bought a dead body, and faked his death.

The Electronic Conspirator
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUY3C


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

He forgot he tried to kill his wife, twice!

Murder He Forgot
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/76763


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

After discovering a decapitated body in a forest, Lorne Simpkins soon realises she has a serial killer on her patch.

http://www.amazon.com/Cruel-Justice-Lorne-Simpkins-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

The Midget's House is a story of two women (one alive, and the other, no longer), reluctantly sharing a house, each mourning lost love and struggling for control of the one place that feels like home.


----------



## RJ Parker - Author &amp; Amazon Top Reviewer (Nov 10, 2011)

If anyone enjoys reading true crime books, I have written a few and would love for you to check them out, Thanks, Ronnie


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Stolen Mayan artifacts bring an unlikely couple together in a jungle full of deceit.

JUNGLE OF DECEIT - On sale for .99 cents for a limited time.


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

The 8th Dwarf (unknown until now) tells the _real_ story of Snow White.

http://www.amazon.com/8-ebook/dp/B004BLJ9R4/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/8-The-Untold-Story/236407236402914

Mm


----------



## emmameade83 (Nov 14, 2011)

It's good to be alive, when you're dead.....

Night Sighs


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

2200 BC, winter solstice at the great Boyne mounds: find your inner astronomer before it's too late.

BENDING THE BOYNE: A novel of ancient Ireland


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

_A Real Basket Case_
by Beth Groundwater

When a handsome young massage therapist is shot dead and falls in her lap and her husband is accused of the crime, desperate gift basket designer Claire Hanover goes on the hunt for the real killer and winds up with a basketful of trouble.

http://www.amazon.com/Basket-Claire-Hanover-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005QR9SLO/


----------



## zstopper (Jan 11, 2010)

Ministry of Morgasm by Richard Buzzell.

Against a backdrop of divorce trauma two sisters trying to save each other
explore a human potential group that makes some dubious claims.


----------



## 1923 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman.
http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B0069XRLKO/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322268736&sr=1-1


----------



## Bubastes (Nov 14, 2011)

Tagline for AN IMPERFECT WIFE: A homesick woman finds comfort in the arms of a new friend -- her husband's boss.


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

Well-reviewed whitewater rafting mystery is the Amazon Kindle DAILY DEAL today for only 99 cents! See: http://www.amazon.com/Currents-Outdoor-Adventures-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004LKS7XW/


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

The anti-_The Rules_, What Every Woman Wishes Modern Men Knew About Women (99 cents) addresses the lies men have been told about women (often, by women themselves!) and stomps stereotypes bluntly, but lovingly.


----------



## 1923 (Jul 2, 2011)

*1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.*

99 cents









http://www.amazon.com/dp/0987842501


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A classic fairy tale that would make Walt Disney proud.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Controversial*


----------



## wakincade (Apr 16, 2011)

_A Life of Death_ - Ghosts are speaking to Alex through visions of their torturous deaths, but what can a high school senior with a troubled home life do to help the dead while attempting to overcome his own problems?

Download _A Life of Death_ for Free March 3rd and 4th


----------



## WiseMona (Mar 4, 2012)

I write. He cooks. The kids make a big mess.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

If noon is Zenith then Nadir is 6:30. And it was 6:29 and counting down. Way down.

http://www.amazon.com/Notes-from-Nadir-ebook/dp/B00486UDJA/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Where Dreams are Born.

It was supposed to be a win-win situation—a safe environment in which to raise a son for single mom Vicky, housekeeping and childcare for widowed Jack.


----------



## Jim Chaseley (Feb 16, 2012)

How many exploding lizards does it take to destroy a cyborg?


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

In the land of fire and ice, a love is born than transcends the test of time. (Yellowstone Heart Song, Book 1 in the Yellowstone Romance Series)


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Three Canadian secret agents must save their country from a danger coming from the Arctic.

Arctic Wargame, out in spring 2012.


----------



## Caspar Riga (Mar 7, 2012)

Scullery by Caspar Frederik Riga: Awkward creature turns out to be what the industry calls a golden goat.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Sir Nathan and the Quest for Queen Gobbledeegook - A silly fairy tale in a somewhat ridiculous land for the young and young-at-heart.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

A beautiful engineer fights to prevent her savant brother from becoming a military pawn.

BORROWED TIME - Romantic Suspense - .99 cents


----------



## Rasi22 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wanna own a werewolf as a pet? 

Tamed


----------



## Jonathan Winn (Mar 7, 2012)

Tormented by demons, an immortal man confronts his haunted past.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

50 Christian Devotions about God's Love and Acceptance.


----------



## LadyHawk (Feb 7, 2012)

This book takes the typical tough guy biker gang, turns it into females, straps some leather and fishnets on it and goes to work kicking *ss

http://www.amazon.com/Lawless-Justice-ebook/dp/B005OD349W/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316704651&sr=1-1


----------



## Jim Chaseley (Feb 16, 2012)

Z14: "Never heard of it!"

Mwaahahahahahha!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

This post-apocalyptic future is scary, because it's real.


----------



## cooktravelwrite (Mar 9, 2012)

Lillycat Lane is your quintessential 1950's suburban neighborhood, and is nothing short of All-American; that is until numerous Lillycat housewives find their husbands missing with no trace of their whereabouts.

"Lillycat Lane and the Zombie Apocalypse" is a short story by Marissa Hartman, and can be found at:

http://www.amazon.com/Lillycat-Lane-Zombie-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B007HVZM4Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331265675&sr=8-1


----------



## FrankColes (Feb 22, 2012)

Kill anyone, anywhere, anytime. Never get caught.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Midnight and Holding is a short story collection with a mix of humor, pathos, and serious observations in approximately 12,000 words.

Note: It's also free at Smashwords for 2 more days with code REW50. Reviews appreciated.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

White Lies and Custard Creams - romantic comedy with a large dash of mystery and a black, very hairy Border Collie dog called Moocher (who brings his own fragrance to life).

All His Own Hair - romantic comedy with a dash of sabotage, indoor plants and a discerning Jack Russell Terrier called Merrie.


----------



## brooksrembert (Mar 7, 2012)

A financial windfall for a young couple, a series of unexplained deaths, and a family-owned company with a connection to it all.


----------



## Terri and Andi (Mar 7, 2012)

Blob Fits In:An awkward teenager with a strange affliction has difficulty making friends!  Also, its free until Tuesday!


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

"Illegal"

After a midnight border crossing goes bad, a down-and-out lawyer risks his life to re-unite a Mexican boy with his mother who's fallen into the clutches of sex slavers.

http://www.amazon.com/ILLEGAL-ebook/dp/B007Q4RO5W/


----------



## Daniel A. Roberts (Jul 1, 2012)

Wizards and sorcerers fight against space commandos with ion rifles in one wicked conflict, both humorous and tragic.

http://www.amazon.com/Defenders-of-Valinthia-ebook/dp/B0080VP93E/


----------



## Phil Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

Telepathy: evolution depends on accidents (_The Pioneer_)

Free promo 1st/2nd July


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

My forthcoming NaNoWriMo effort in a nutshell (for now): _They'll do anything...for the perfect reunion._


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

*Heart wrenching tale of love lost, devastation and isolation.*

*Ages Past*
(The Isolation)​


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Will Australian, Anna Davies, find out what happened to her lover's missing brother in Egypt?

http://www.amazon.com/Missing-in-Egypt-ebook/dp/B007JOUIIE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1344924507&sr=1-1&keywords=Missing+in+Egypt


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Dead Quarantine is a fast paced story about two teenagers fighting their way to safety through a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

What if you asked the Cosmos for something... and it replied?

CLOCKWORK DOLLS... out now. See the 1st book in my sig line.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A magical being falls in love with a human woman, and then has to battle half across the world to rescue her when she is kidnapped by a band of vampires. Hot Blood


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

_Dragon Fate_ follows a young former soldier eager to put the swords and strife of war behind him, when a chance encounter leaves him inextricably entwined in a tangled web of dragons, magic, and intrigue, as he struggles to find his place among dragons and men, and stave off a plot by renegade dragon riders that threatens all he now holds dear.


----------



## vindicativevisage (Jan 9, 2013)

A must read for horror fans who want a slice of romance, Skin Trials unravels itself into a darkness so unnerving that you'll wonder, "Will the judge be coming for me?"


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

In _Dragon Blade_, the epic conclusion to the story begun in _Dragon Fate_, Delno Okonan, his draconic bond-mate, Geneva, and their allies among the Dragons and Riders are once again caught up in events controlled by unseen forces, and they must uncover the real secrets behind the death of a senior Dragon Rider and the sudden rise of the Roracks, ancient enemy of dragons and men, to defeat a threat that could destroy them all and leave the world they know forever altered.


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

This sentence is from a recent review of The Accident at 13th and Jefferson:

"Think along the lines of "It's a Wonderful Life" with a thicker plot (certainly without the Christian aspect)."


----------



## sheilahayman (Jan 24, 2013)

Can Iris - wife, mother and the most ordinary woman God can find to do the job - save the world from environmental catastrophe, and still be home to feed the family?


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith-
Can two outcasts and a bard prevent a potentially devastating war between Mankind and Dwarves, in a world of conflicting perspectives, grey morality, faith and technology?

Betrayal-
Muder most foul has taken place in GrandOak, a town in the grim, fantasy / noir world of Opheria, and two unlikely investigators will need to unravel the web of lies and deceit before the murderer closes the case for good.

Maldives Malady-
Dominic was just an ordinary University student, until one day a strange advertisement about an unmapped island leads him to seek escape from his mundane, routine life and to discover a unique perspective to call his own.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

The first in a series of paranormal adventures written for the 9-12 year old audience and featuring three very different middle school kids who learn they have special skills.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Psi-Squad-Book-ebook/dp/B00B50RLQ0


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

"Action packed, twist filled, crime thriller with a great soundtrack"


----------



## Luca Lollino (Jan 24, 2013)

It is not too complicated, do it yourself and save money while protecting your investment.


----------



## JacobS. (Jan 20, 2013)

The adventures of an idiot savant with an unquenchable thirst for adventure.


----------



## Daffyd (Jan 23, 2013)

What could happen if given a device that grants wishes...with rules? <The Gift Machine (novelette) by Daffyd Landegge>


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Paris Hilton weds soccer dad.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Unkind to religion.


----------



## Heather Walsh (Jan 22, 2013)

A family secret is revealed during an ill-fated—yet hilarious—trip to Disney World.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In a Massachusetts town cursed by a witch, the abuse of magic causes reality to start to break apart, and a small band of heroes have to fight to save it. Deadly Violet


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Mythical: Heart of Stone

Two teens find a resurrected soldier and help him find his killer.


----------



## Alisha (Feb 20, 2011)

While rancher, Colt Daniels finds reasons to stomp the grapes with his new neighbor, Savannah Moon, a plan is brewing to bring the wine heiress down.


----------



## KevanDinn (Aug 14, 2012)

Dark Pursuit: The Lost Shinmahs

When the power of the mind confronts sword & sorcery.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009PPG64K


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

_*Unlock the Truth*_: Can their newly found love survive all the deep secrets hidden at Three C's Estates?

Romantic Suspense: Book #1 Desert Heat.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

_*The Blue Dolphin*_: She's determined to expose a murderer, but opening her heart to love might be the greatest danger of all.

Romantic Suspense: Book #2 Desert Heat.


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

The remarkable adventures of Sebastian Snow, a lost cat finding his way home along the wild southern coast of Wellington, New Zealand.


----------



## katiemoe (Feb 1, 2013)

Become an expert at recognizing an online scam.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

Wolves are scary; people are worse. http://www.amazon.com/Season-of-the-Wolf-ebook/dp/B00B8XPQT8


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

"When you start a war with beasts, how long before you become one yourself?"

YEAR OF THE WOLF (Changeling Sisters Series Book I)









Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Year-Wolf-Changeling-Sisters-ebook/dp/B008ZNKRQG/

Facebook:
www.facebook.com/changelingsisters


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

*A Monster's Game *- "I kill rich people!"

*Confessions of a Liberal Lover* - Sex, laughs, politics and a touch of fantasy

*The Neocon Conspiracy* - What if there really is a conservative conspiracy?


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

*"The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost"* -- Middle grade paranormal adventure in which strange things happen during a field trip that will require the combined paranormal skills of J.B., Rhea and William to find out what's going on.


----------

